# Costco iTunes $100 for $68.69



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

CostCo iTunes $100 for $68.69 shipping included

Costco - iTunes $50 Gift Card Buy One Get the Second One at Half Price!

iTunes
$50 Gift Card Buy One Get the Second One at Half Price!
$68.99
Item # 148143
Shipping & Handling included












> Limited Online Offer:
> Valid for orders placed November 12, 2007, through November 25, 2007.
> OR
> While supplies last
> ...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Wow... I'm on that.


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

Excellent-thank you :clap:


----------



## MacBookPro (Jun 22, 2006)

Good catch! Thanks!


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

I am the only one confused by this?

Is $68.99 for one card or two? By the wording "buy one get the second one at half price", it sounds like you pay $68.99 for card #1, and $68.99/2 = $34.50 for card #2. That comes to $103.49 for two cards.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Phat Bastard said:


> I am the only one confused by this?
> 
> Is $68.99 for one card or two? By the wording "buy one get the second one at half price", it sounds like you pay $68.99 for card #1, and $68.99/2 = $34.50 for card #2. That comes to $103.49 for two cards.


Costco sells a $50 iTunes card for $45.99. $45.99 + 22.98 (half) = *$68.97* = Total.

You get 2 $50 cards for $68.97 or so. Enjoy.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

Awesome, thanks for clearing that up! Great deal, just in time for Christmas.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

yup. just bought 2 of those ie 4 cards for my son for Xmas....thanks for that find However! 



Jim


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you from me as well, However. I'm all over that one!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The 'find' should be credited to another forum member at another Canadian website. No need to mention which, I see their banner ads on ehMac all the time now.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah, However, I think RFD and ehMac are forever linked in harmony 

Also through pricecanada.com

Either way, these iTunes Gift Cards look like a really good deal.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Doh! out of stock. Anyone know if this is available in-store?


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

MACinist said:


> Doh! out of stock. Anyone know if this is available in-store?


like to know as well


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I noticed this at Costco the other day, but I think it's restricted to song downloads only in Canada and all downloads have to be completed by a certain date. This might not be an issue for many, but it's still worth noting. 

I still think the best deal going right now is to buy a US-based ITMS gift card via eBay.


----------

